# 3D and 5D3 rumors at Northlight images say: No 5D3 until next summer?



## pedro (Jun 13, 2011)

anyway...while my 30D gently clicks...There is no hurry for nothing... :
regards, Pedro
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html


----------



## Ghostdive (Jun 13, 2011)

same here, ordered yesterday an 70-300 L lens, so no more money at the moment :
Stay with my 400D and can get an 7D if i need them. But started really interested in photography back first a few Weeks ago. Bought now a few lens. Now wait for a new body (some FF).

Lets see what new cams we get. If it tooks really until august next year, i think i get a new 600D or 60D as an second body, and then by the end of the year the FF-Body.

regards
Ingo


----------



## Agilar (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess 5D Mark III might be a little further away than we would like. I can understand Canon if they are still selling a bunch of Mark II. I for one cannot wait for an update, I think there will be a 1Ds update/merge this year and in 2012 we will get a 5D update, that makes sense too me.


----------



## nocturne (Jun 13, 2011)

"13th We're told (thanks) that early next year will see a new full frame DSLR, and the 3D is its likely name. It will mark the appearance of Canon's new sensor design (see June last year below). The same source hinted that the 5D3 will use a version of the sensor in the upcoming 1Ds3 replacement (as per 5D and 5D2), and won't appear until next August (for photokina 2012).
*Whilst superficially reasonable, I've been getting 3D rumours sent to us for years, so automatically add an extra pinch of salt to any that include it ;-)*"

IÂ´m going to try in desperation to ignore this rumour and hope that the 5DMKIII comes a little sooner...


----------



## WarStreet (Jun 13, 2011)

Agilar said:


> I think there will be a 1Ds update/merge this year and in 2012 we will get a 5D update, that makes sense too me.



Makes sense to me too.

I had a funny thought, that currently, if the 3 companies won't replace their entry level FF, Canon is more than happy with a stalemate. So Canon will wait for Nikon, while Nikon has to wait for Sony for the release of the new FF sensors, but Sony are waiting for Canon.............

I think the release order from these companies will be Nikon, Canon, Sony, with a small time difference between them. Sony Rumors are sure that the release of their next FF will be in 2012. Hope they release the 5DIII before the end of the world


----------



## distant.star (Jun 14, 2011)

That's funny. Before I read this I was thinking someone should check with that guy who said the world was going to end. Surely he knows when the 5D3 will arrive -- before or after then end of the world. On the other hand, he's been strangely quiet since the flub.




WarStreet said:


> Hope they release the 5DIII before the end of the world


----------



## zerotiu (Jun 14, 2011)

distant.star said:


> That's funny. Before I read this I was thinking someone should check with that guy who said the world was going to end. Surely he knows when the 5D3 will arrive -- before or after then end of the world. On the other hand, he's been strangely quiet since the flub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with both of you  . I hope at least I can capture the end of the world with 5d3 and post it to my site. hmm..this kind of interesting. I've saved money for 5d3, so come out whenever you are ready


----------



## ronderick (Jun 14, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> I think the release order from these companies will be Nikon, Canon, Sony, with a small time difference between them. Sony Rumors are sure that the release of their next FF will be in 2012. Hope they release the 5DIII before the end of the world



I thought Sony announced a little while back that they're putting their main thrust behind their APS-C lineup (which most people see it as a retreat from the FF market). 

If I remember correctly, they discontinued their Alpha-850 w/o replacement, leaving the Alpha-900 as the only available FF model (which predates the 850).


----------



## gene_can_sing (Jun 14, 2011)

All I know is that Digic 4 came out in 2007. If they make people wait till 2012 for Digic 5, that is 5 long years. That is a serious disgrace if that's happen, especially since their pro body cycle is suppose to be 3 years.

Canon has already milked everyone dry at this point. How much more can they milk people? I mean, how long it's taking Digic V is already in really bad taste. Are they really going alienate even more customers by making them use 5 year old tech? I guess I wouldn't be surprised at this point.

Moral of the story is, DON'T BUY any Pro Bodies unless you need one. That's the only way to get them to release anything.


----------



## WarStreet (Jun 14, 2011)

ronderick said:


> I thought Sony announced a little while back that they're putting their main thrust behind their APS-C lineup (which most people see it as a retreat from the FF market).
> 
> If I remember correctly, they discontinued their Alpha-850 w/o replacement, leaving the Alpha-900 as the only available FF model (which predates the 850).



Yes, they removed the A850. I always thought that their A850 A900 strategy with just slight spec/price difference between them was a poor one. From rumors, they are going to hammer on the FF market. It seems they are going to release a low res and high res FF cameras, where the low res means about 24mp, and the high res might be around the 40mp. This seems similar of what is expected from Canon. 

It is interesting to monitor their A77 with 24mp, APS-C, very high ISO, 10fps, significant improvements on the weak points of the SLT technology, and priced slightly more than the 60D. If this rumor is correct (and seems it is a very reliable rumor) I am curious of the new generation FF cameras capabilities.


----------



## Heidrun (Jun 14, 2011)

The time they release 1ds mk IV. 1 week later digic VI comes along


----------



## motorhead (Jun 14, 2011)

At least Canon are not reliant on a third parties hand-outs for development. Nikon really should be thinking about another source of supply, just in case Sony decide it's not in their best interests to have a competitor with the same sensors. Nikon seem to be making a better job of it every time, but Sony will not play dead forever. 

The 27/40 mp FF attack rumour from Sony is interesting. I've been thinking for a while that if Canon don't hurry up and release whatever they now have in mind for the 1Ds mk4, they will need to withdraw it a second time because its going to be old hat before it sees daylight. The previous 32mp would have been fine if we had been able to buy the camera when it should have been available. Delaying release is always a bad idea for a market leader because it gives the underdogs a chance to catch up and dream of overtaking.


----------



## lee_hom (Jun 14, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Delaying release is always a bad idea for a market leader because it gives the underdogs a chance to catch up and dream of overtaking.



Nikon and Sony better do overtaking Canon. So we have more choices.


----------



## zerotiu (Jun 14, 2011)

lee_hom said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > Delaying release is always a bad idea for a market leader because it gives the underdogs a chance to catch up and dream of overtaking.
> ...



I don't think more choice in DSLRs camera will do any good. Frankly speaking, I only consider using Canon and Nikon DSRLs. I never consider other brands.

Why not? For me, using DSLRs that aren't used by many people has its own weakness. I only look for other brands when it comes to choose compact / 4/3 camera. Olympus has artistic tone, it's fun. Canon and Nikon don't.

So how about you?


----------



## WarStreet (Jun 14, 2011)

zerotiu said:


> Frankly speaking, I only consider using Canon and Nikon DSRLs. I never consider other brands.
> 
> So how about you?



That was true in the past, but the future might be different. Sony sales are looking very positive. Even their lens selection is improving. 

The SLT technology have it's own advantages and disadvantages. It might be that Sony will never manage to completely remove the SLT disadvantages, and traditional SLR will remain the preferred technology, but what if they manage ? Is Canon doing something on this route or they will be wrong footed ?


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 15, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> zerotiu said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly speaking, I only consider using Canon and Nikon DSRLs. I never consider other brands.
> ...



The past problem with Sony has been with their sales and management of the camera business, they acquired Minolta and a top team of designers, and with it the capability to be a player equal to Canon and Nikon, but always seem to shoot theirselves in the foot due to mismanagement.

I sense that Sony now has someone in charge of the DSLR's who is doing a much better job of managing the huge capability that Sony has. I don't know if this is someone different, or just someone who has acquired more leverage in getting a larger piece of the R&D budget. Nikon and Canon have been looking over their shoulder for a couple of years now, wondering if / when Sony will decide they really want a big piece of the pie.

For consumers, this is good. Big companies competiting and spending money on innovation will mean more competition, and that is always better for the consumer. it tends to produce improved products as well as to push prices lower.


----------



## zerotiu (Jun 15, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> For consumers, this is good. Big companies competiting and spending money on innovation will mean more competition, and that is always better for the consumer. it tends to produce improved products as well as to push prices lower.



Lowering the price means other brands have equal product in the same level (I don't know if this one is one of the reasons or not). I mean, can they (other brands) catch up with canon and nikon DSLRs?

but after I think your comment for a while, I hope they can . So DSLRs will be cheaper. 

Again, do you think they protect one another by making price agreement??


----------



## motorhead (Jun 15, 2011)

The problem with spending all your time looking over your shoulder, as many of us have learnt to our cost, is that you fail to make any progress yourself.

Worrying about what Sony "might" do seems the wrong way to deal with them. Canon and Nikon have enough to do producing ever better cameras and lenses and should stick to their own dSLR knitting. Sony still seem very unsure about what direction to take the camera side of the business as I've just read in AP of their withdrawal of two* dSLR models only introduced last year which obviously failed to take off.

*correction, I've just reread the news item on AP's site. Make that three. the Alpha's 850, 290 and 390.


----------

